# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  :: مهم :: دستور رییس دیوان عالی برای پیگیری اعتراضات داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور 98

## saj8jad

*دستور پیگیری اعتراضات داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور 98 از سوی رییس دیوان عالی کشور*

 *رییس دیوان عالی کشور دستوری مبنی بر پیگیری اعتراضات داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور سراسری را صادر کرد.
                              به گزارش ایسنا، در صفحه شخصی حجت‌الاسلام والمسلمین مرتضوی مقدم در اینستاگرام، در این باره آمده است: در پی اعتراض و استمداد تعداد زیادی از داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور سراسری  در صفحه شخصی ریاست دیوان عالی کشور نسبت به شیوه هم ترازی کنکور سراسری  سال جاری رئیس دیوان عالی کشور دستور ارسال و پیگیری این اعتراضات را به  دیوان عدالت اداری صادر کرد.
  انتهای پیام*

----------


## sheidaa23

> *دستور پیگیری اعتراضات داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور 98 از سوی رییس دیوان عالی کشور*
> 
>  *رییس دیوان عالی کشور دستوری مبنی بر پیگیری اعتراضات داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور سراسری را صادر کرد.
>                               به گزارش ایسنا، در صفحه شخصی حجت‌الاسلام والمسلمین مرتضوی مقدم در اینستاگرام، در این باره آمده است: در پی اعتراض و استمداد تعداد زیادی از داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور سراسری  در صفحه شخصی ریاست دیوان عالی کشور نسبت به شیوه هم ترازی کنکور سراسری  سال جاری رئیس دیوان عالی کشور دستور ارسال و پیگیری این اعتراضات را به  دیوان عدالت اداری صادر کرد.
>   انتهای پیام*


هووووف اینم مثل تعویق :Yahoo (113):

----------


## UNI7ED

> *دستور پیگیری اعتراضات داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور 98 از سوی رییس دیوان عالی کشور*
> 
>  *رییس دیوان عالی کشور دستوری مبنی بر پیگیری اعتراضات داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور سراسری را صادر کرد.
>                               به گزارش ایسنا، در صفحه شخصی حجت‌الاسلام والمسلمین مرتضوی مقدم در اینستاگرام، در این باره آمده است: در پی اعتراض و استمداد تعداد زیادی از داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور سراسری  در صفحه شخصی ریاست دیوان عالی کشور نسبت به شیوه هم ترازی کنکور سراسری  سال جاری رئیس دیوان عالی کشور دستور ارسال و پیگیری این اعتراضات را به  دیوان عدالت اداری صادر کرد.
>   انتهای پیام*


نوش دارو بعد از مرگ سهراب ..

حدود چند روز دیگه نتایج انتخاب رشته میاد چه اقدامی قراره

 انجام بشه ؟ کارنامه ها از نو صادر میشن ؟ چگونه قراره عدالت رو

 " توی این مقطع زمانی " برگردونند ؟ حجت السلام مرتضوی مقدم 

چرا درست قبل اعلام نتایج اولیه این کار را نکردید ؟ غیر از اینکه

 واقف هستید که دیگر کار از کار گذشته است !... نگذارید

 99 به سرنوشت 98 دچار شود !

----------


## saj8jad

> هووووف اینم مثل تعویق


به هر حال نظام قدیمی ها حق داشتند اعتراض کنن
حالا یه تیر در تاریکی، شاید واقعا حق خوری شده باشه و دیوان بیاد و عدالت رو رعایت کنه
به هر روی امیدوارم به کسی ظلم نشده باشه و عدالت و برابری رعایت شده باشه

----------


## saj8jad

> نوش دارو بعد از مرگ سهراب ..
> 
> حدود چند روز دیگه نتایج انتخاب رشته میاد چه اقدامی قراره
> 
>  انجام بشه ؟ کارنامه ها از نو صادر میشن ؟ چگونه قراره عدالت رو
> 
>  " توی این مقطع زمانی " برگردونند ؟ حجت السلام مرتضوی مقدم 
> 
> چرا درست قبل اعلام نتایج اولیه این کار را نکردید ؟ غیر از اینکه
> ...


منو نقل قول گرفتی اون وقت مخاطبت حاج آقا مقدمه؟!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## UNI7ED

> منو نقل قول گرفتی اون وقت مخاطبت حاج آقا مقدمه؟!


اره دیدیش نقل قول منو نقل قول کن براش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> اره دیدیش نقل قول منو نقل قول کن براش


دیدمش نقل قولت رو نقل قول میکنم اونم با نقل قول (!)

----------


## Zahra77

*شدیدا دلم روشن نیست*

----------


## A.H.D

از ما که گذشت.....
انشاالله حق نظام قدیم در کنکور99خورده نشه...
الهی آمین :Yahoo (48): ...

----------


## sheidaa23

> به هر حال نظام قدیمی ها حق داشتند اعتراض کنن
> حالا یه تیر در تاریکی، شاید واقعا حق خوری شده باشه و دیوان بیاد و عدالت رو رعایت کنه
> به هر روی امیدوارم به کسی ظلم نشده باشه و عدالت و برابری رعایت شده باشه


اینم حرفیه ولی کو عدالت؟؟! :Yahoo (31):  نمیخوام مخالفت کنم ولی قصیه تعویق بدجور رو مخمه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> *شدیدا دلم روشن نیست*


حالا شما زیاد جدی نگیریدش
یه چیزی مثل گیلاس روی کیکه (!)
به نظر من که هیچ تغییری ایجاد نخواهد شد و 25 هم نتایج درخشان 98 اعلام خواهد شد

----------


## A.H.D

تنها کاری که باید انجام می شد، ظرفیت های پزشکی دانشگاه های تاپ نباید کاهش پیدا می کرد،بهشتی از 208تا شده حدود130 تا،حالا اینو کجای دلم بذارم؟
الان تیپ 3هم قشنگ پر میشه جای خالی نمیمونه

----------


## Zahra77

> حالا شما زیاد جدی نگیریدش
> یه چیزی مثل گیلاس روی کیکه (!)
> به نظر من که هیچ تغییری ایجاد نخواهد شد و 25 هم نتایج درخشان 98 اعلام خواهد شد


*
گیلاس روی کیک؟ 
مث پودر نارگیل رو خرمای مرحوم میمونه *

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> گیلاس روی کیک؟ 
> مث پودر نارگیل رو خرمای مرحوم میمونه *


بله اونم تشبیه خوب و درستیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali2200

آقامن یه چیزی روبه عنوان یه نظام جدیدتوکنکور امسال که رتبم دورقمی شدبگم!دوستان نظام قدیم فکرمیکنید اینکه کنکور نظام جدیدآسون بوده ماخیلی خوشحالیم؟من کلی وقت صرف کردم ومنابع گوناگونی روخوندم چون آماده یه کنکورسخت مثه آزمونای کانون بودم.اگه کنکور سختتر میشد چه بسا یکی مثه من رتبش تک رقمی میشد.به نظرمن اگه سوالا یخورده سختترم میشدند بازم اکثرنظام جدیدیا میتونستن درصدخوبی بیارن.کاری به تعداد صفحات کتابا ندارم چون تقصیر وزارت .....اموزش و پرورشه!!!!ماهم درعوض بجای شما که سال خودتون ۴روز میرفتید مدرسه،ما۵روز میرفتیم وباید درسای چرت وپرت میخوندیم!الان با همترازی به درصدشما اضافه کزدن!اگه کمک دیگه ای دوباره شامل حالتون بشه،اونموقع به ما ظلم شده چون ما هیچوقت یه کنکور آسون رونمیخواستیم!خودمم وقتی ازجلسه بیرون اومدم ودیدم بچه هایی با وضع درسی متوسط وسطح پایینتر خوشحال بودند ازاین کنکور اعصابم خوردشد!اونطورم که میگین نسبت رتبه ها دربازه رتبه های خوب درکنکور امسال بین کنکوراولیها وپشت کنکوریها تقریبا ثابت مونده!واقعا این حجم از اعتراض واسه چیه؟؟چوب بی لیاقتی مسئولین رو ما بایدبخوریم؟؟؟امیدوارم ازحرفام ناراحت نشده باشید

----------


## Mysterious

*خب که چی؟:/
الان میخوان مثلا واسه سال بعد کاری کنن؟*

----------


## mohammad1397

> آقامن یه چیزی روبه عنوان یه نظام جدیدتوکنکور امسال که رتبم دورقمی شدبگم!دوستان نظام قدیم فکرمیکنید اینکه کنکور نظام جدیدآسون بوده ماخیلی خوشحالیم؟من کلی وقت صرف کردم ومنابع گوناگونی روخوندم چون آماده یه کنکورسخت مثه آزمونای کانون بودم.اگه کنکور سختتر میشد چه بسا یکی مثه من رتبش تک رقمی میشد.به نظرمن اگه سوالا یخورده سختترم میشدند بازم اکثرنظام جدیدیا میتونستن درصدخوبی بیارن.کاری به تعداد صفحات کتابا ندارم چون تقصیر وزارت .....اموزش و پرورشه!!!!ماهم درعوض بجای شما که سال خودتون ۴روز میرفتید مدرسه،ما۵روز میرفتیم وباید درسای چرت وپرت میخوندیم!الان با همترازی به درصدشما اضافه کزدن!اگه کمک دیگه ای دوباره شامل حالتون بشه،اونموقع به ما ظلم شده چون ما هیچوقت یه کنکور آسون رونمیخواستیم!خودمم وقتی ازجلسه بیرون اومدم ودیدم بچه هایی با وضع درسی متوسط وسطح پایینتر خوشحال بودند ازاین کنکور اعصابم خوردشد!اونطورم که میگین نسبت رتبه ها دربازه رتبه های خوب درکنکور امسال بین کنکوراولیها وپشت کنکوریها تقریبا ثابت مونده!واقعا این حجم از اعتراض واسه چیه؟؟چوب بی لیاقتی مسئولین رو ما بایدبخوریم؟؟؟امیدوارم ازحرفام ناراحت نشده باشید������������


عجب بابا عجب  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## asie67

> آقامن یه چیزی روبه عنوان یه نظام جدیدتوکنکور امسال که رتبم دورقمی شدبگم!دوستان نظام قدیم فکرمیکنید اینکه کنکور نظام جدیدآسون بوده ماخیلی خوشحالیم؟من کلی وقت صرف کردم ومنابع گوناگونی روخوندم چون آماده یه کنکورسخت مثه آزمونای کانون بودم.اگه کنکور سختتر میشد چه بسا یکی مثه من رتبش تک رقمی میشد.به نظرمن اگه سوالا یخورده سختترم میشدند بازم اکثرنظام جدیدیا میتونستن درصدخوبی بیارن.کاری به تعداد صفحات کتابا ندارم چون تقصیر وزارت .....اموزش و پرورشه!!!!ماهم درعوض بجای شما که سال خودتون ۴روز میرفتید مدرسه،ما۵روز میرفتیم وباید درسای چرت وپرت میخوندیم!الان با همترازی به درصدشما اضافه کزدن!اگه کمک دیگه ای دوباره شامل حالتون بشه،اونموقع به ما ظلم شده چون ما هیچوقت یه کنکور آسون رونمیخواستیم!خودمم وقتی ازجلسه بیرون اومدم ودیدم بچه هایی با وضع درسی متوسط وسطح پایینتر خوشحال بودند ازاین کنکور اعصابم خوردشد!اونطورم که میگین نسبت رتبه ها دربازه رتبه های خوب درکنکور امسال بین کنکوراولیها وپشت کنکوریها تقریبا ثابت مونده!واقعا این حجم از اعتراض واسه چیه؟؟چوب بی لیاقتی مسئولین رو ما بایدبخوریم؟؟؟امیدوارم ازحرفام ناراحت نشده باشید������������


دوست عزیز مسئله اصلا آسون و سخت نیست مسئله اینه کلا سبک و تعداد سوالات نظام قدیمو ترکوندن مدل کتابهای شما بما دادن بدون اینکه بگن قراره ۷۰درصد مشترک بیاد بعد در کمال وقاحت بگن ما قبلا گفتیم
درضمن اضافه کردن یک درصد به ریاضی که فرق دو نظام از زمین تا آسمان بود به چه دردی میخوره؟؟؟
شما میفهمی یهو کل بودجه بندی سوالارو کن فیکون کردن یعنی چی؟؟برو خوشحال باش از دو رقمی بودنت لذت ببر بذار ما هم غصه هامونو بخوریم فرزندم

----------


## ali2200

> دوست عزیز مسئله اصلا آسون و سخت نیست مسئله اینه کلا سبک و تعداد سوالات نظام قدیمو ترکوندن مدل کتابهای شما بما دادن بدون اینکه بگن قراره ۷۰درصد مشترک بیاد بعد در کمال وقاحت بگن ما قبلا گفتیم
> درضمن اضافه کردن یک درصد به ریاضی که فرق دو نظام از زمین تا آسمان بود به چه دردی میخوره؟؟؟
> شما میفهمی یهو کل بودجه بندی سوالارو کن فیکون کردن یعنی چی؟؟برو خوشحال باش از دو رقمی بودنت لذت ببر بذار ما هم غصه هامونو بخوریم فرزندم


دوست عزیز من هیچوقت توزندگیم ازبی عدالتی خوشم نیومده ونخواهد اومد!اون یک درصدی هم که میگی،علتش این بوده که اکثرسوالات ریاضی مشترک بودندوگرنه به بعضی درسای شماها ۳یا۴درصد اضافه کردند!اگه میگید بیس بعضی ازسوالات ریاضی تمارین کتابهای درسی مابوده خب اینکه باید واسه شما آب خوردن بوده باشه!چون شما بقول خودتون کتاب درسی سختتری داشتید وبعضی ازفصول روهم کاملترازماداشتید پس قاعدتا کارشما راحت تر بوده چون آماده تر بودیددرحالی که مابه دنبال منبع خوب میگشتیم.حرف من اینه که نباید چیزی بیش ازهمترازی شامل حال نظام قدیمابشه چون دراون صورت بچه های جدید ضررمیکنن!گناهشونم این بوده که کنکورشون آسون بوده درصورتی که چنین چیزی رونخواستن! رتبه هایی که دوستان واطرافیانم کسب کردن،حقیقتا قابل انتظاربوده وتوی یه کنکورسختم همونا براشون پیش بینی میشد!به هرحال امیدوارم هراتفاقی که میفته جدیدیاقدیم کسی ضررنکنه

----------


## Shah1n

همه شون برن به درک
حالا که بر اساس رتبه ها انتخاب رشته انجام شده و رشته های نیمه متمرکز مصاحبه شون تموم شده میخوان چیکار کنن
عدالت که تو این مملکت شوخی بیش نیست
فکر میکنن بقیه هم عین خودشون راحت خر میشن
اگه راست میگه چرا قبل نتایج که اعتراضات زیاد بود دستور نداد؟
اینا فقط بلدن ماس مالی کنن
این فقط واسه اینه که اعلام کنن کار سنجش عادلانه و قانونی بوده
فقط دارن کار خودشونو توجیه میکنن

----------


## meysam98

ببینیم چی میشه...دست کم ظرفیت رشته های پُر طرفدار رو عادلانه تقسیم کُنند.

----------

